# Appliques For Sale!



## admin

*As of late 2011, we do not, at this time, have any appliques or any vendor relationship through which to have more made.*

You can now purchase appliques through our temp PayPal store (sorry for the look!) located here: http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore

Please note that the attached image (once again - sorry it's so bad for the time being) shows all of the applique sizes we offer right now (medium size is being produced) in addition to a second large logo applique which is done in our new material "Brushed".

Note that all "Brushed" appliques are currently internal only and all "Etched" are currently external only.

More information to be added in the coming days. But place your orders now. We will be shipping once to twice a week. All prices include shipping worldwide.

Special: We are offering an "Applique Pack" which includes 3 Small Logos + 3 Large Logos + 1 Small Flame with Logo + 1 Large Flame with Logo for $25.

Application: These appliques appear to work best when applied WITHOUT any water. Work each letter/image off carefully and cleanly - no water needed.

More to come!
admin

UPDATE:

*I will send someone some free appliques if they will post an installation video for members to use. The person who does this should:*

*1) Be a pro at installing decals like this*
*2) Have the ability of creating a video that clearly shows how to install our appliques*

Temp instructions:
In order to get the applique onto the thinner paper, you pull the thinner paper back over itself - slowly until all of the letters/images are cleanly off of the thicker paper.

Now, you should have all of the vinyl letting on the thinner paper and none on the thicker. Now you need to apply the thinner paper to a very clean and VERY dry surface. Once it's stuck down - run something over the backing to ensure all of the air is out and the vinyl is clinging to whatever you applied it to. Now, start pulling the thin paper backing off by pulling it back over itself once again. If a letter is not staying - just push the letter back down and pull the paper off at an even sharper angle.


----------



## Lord Xeb

pics please?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


pics please?


A very poor image has been added to the OP for the time being. It will be updated.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Sweet
I ordered on that was 6 x 8 etched


----------



## pig69

Very nice, its glad to see this back in business. I was down to 1 left from before.


----------



## halifax1

Which one would I get if I wanted to put it on the lid of my MacBook?

Etched or Brushed?


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


Which one would I get if I wanted to put it on the lid of my MacBook?

Etched or Brushed?


You need an "external" version - and as of right now, they only come in the "etched" material


----------



## goodolsen

Just ordered some small etched. Thanks Admin.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


You need an "external" version - and as of right now, they only come in the "etched" material










I hope that's what I ordered.. I feel like I may have ordered the "internal" version.


----------



## bluedevil

Awesome! I just placed an order for the Brushed Flame with Logo.


----------



## Pheatton

The applique pack, is that a mix of the interior and exterior ones or just all of one type?


----------



## admin

Quote:



The applique pack, is that a mix of the interior and exterior ones or just all of one type?


I am happy to send a mix if needed. Just add a comment in PayPal if you can specifying what you want - if not, send me a follow up email from the same address to [email protected].


----------



## TopFuel1471

Do you know when they will ship? This week?


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
I am happy to send a mix if needed. Just add a comment in PayPal if you can specifying what you want - if not, send me a follow up email from the same address to [email protected].


Will do thanx.


----------



## Mootsfox

Are these strong enough to say, stick on my car?


----------



## SmasherBasher

If they are internal, foxy, then my guess is absolutely!


----------



## Kriztoffer

Do you ship internasjonal?


----------



## Chaos Assasson

i will get one when paypal finally puts money in my account ( 3-5 business days ftfl







)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kriztoffer*


Do you ship internasjonal?



Quote:



All prices include shipping worldwide.


----------



## kinubic

just ordered some for a mix. will follow up


----------



## admin

All paid orders have been shipped.

All Birthday Bash winners were overnighted to Mega_Option (should have arrived by now) to ship out asap. Thanks so much Mega for sending those out.

Be on the lookout for some applique giveaways!


----------



## kinubic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
All paid orders have been shipped.

All Birthday Bash winners were overnighted to Mega_Option (should have arrived by now) to ship out asap. Thanks so much Mega for sending those out.

Be on the lookout for some applique giveaways!

were the labels printed through paypal xD hahah lol just wondering if they had the regular tracking or not lol xD thanks hope i get mien


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kinubic* 
were the labels printed through paypal xD hahah lol just wondering if they had the regular tracking or not lol xD thanks hope i get mien

Yours were sent









The labels were printed using the paypal info but they have actually been sent via Canada Post / USPS.


----------



## halifax1

Thanks for the quick shipment, Admin


----------



## kinubic

Thanks!! that was really quick on shipment ^__^


----------



## Swiftes

Payment sent for 3 x Internal Brushed Small Logos!

Looking forward to receiving them Admin


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Yours were sent









The labels were printed using the paypal info but they have actually been sent via Canada Post / USPS.



Hey admin, I won blogger of the month...4 months back and never got an applique, can I get one now







? For me car







?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nth-march.html


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Hey admin, I won blogger of the month...4 months back and never got an applique, can I get one now







? For me car







?

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nth-march.html


Just PM me your full mailing address


----------



## dominique120

When will we have external appliques?


----------



## admin

We do! They are "eteched" only at this time. We are getting external "brushed" versions in too shortly. I hope next week.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
All paid orders have been shipped.

All Birthday Bash winners were overnighted to Mega_Option (should have arrived by now) to ship out asap. Thanks so much Mega for sending those out.

Be on the lookout for some applique giveaways!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post6948229


----------



## xguntherc

I am soo happy I just saw this.

I want one for my car, what would be the best one? Just any of the Exterior ones.

Also, the bottom one in picture is the brushed style right, and the rest is the other style.

(Order placed for 6





















)


----------



## kinubic

wow just got my appliques. tahts some fast shipping lol hahahahha THANKS


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
You can now purchase appliques through our temp PayPal store (sorry for the look!) located here: http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=appliques

Please note that the attached image (once again - sorry it's so bad for the time being) shows all of the applique sizes we offer right now (medium size is being produced) in addition to a second large logo applique which is done in our new material "Brushed".

Note that all "Brushed" appliques are currently internal only and all "Etched" are currently external only.

More information to be added in the coming days. But place your orders now. We will be shipping once to twice a week. All prices include shipping worldwide.

Special: We are offering an "Applique Pack" which includes 3 Small Logos + 3 Large Logos + 1 Small Flame with Logo + 1 Large Flame with Logo for $25.

Application: These appliques appear to work best when applied WITHOUT any water. Work each letter/image off carefully and cleanly - no water needed.

More to come!
admin

w000t! I GOT MINE TODAY!









I am going to save the big one (6x8) for something else but I have the little 1 of the 4 little ones on my side panel window. Pics later!


----------



## Vostro

Just ordered 3 exterior! I wonder how this is gonna look on the MacBook. Ill post back when I have it and Ill post a pic.


----------



## xguntherc

I'm glad you guys got yours. I'm exited to get some. I wonder when they will ship?? hopefully soon


----------



## kinubic

i tihnk im gona order more. or maybe wait for others to order theres lol the appliques are really really nice looks grreat on my side panel lol


----------



## GeforceGTS

omg I've been waiting for these forever!

I just ordered a new monitor though and have 0 in my bank now, I hope they stay in stock for a while


----------



## Swiftes

Wow, very quick shipping across the pond, thanks admin!


----------



## admin

More being sent out today!


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^ Awesome, I ordered some this morning. I hope they get here as quick as Swiftes


----------



## Anth0789

Awesome I might order one just now.








Which ones should I get to stick to my 1200 side window?


----------



## admin

Quote:

Which ones should I get to stick to my 1200 side window?
Any of the styles should work (small or lagre logo or flame with logo) - but I recommend getting an internal version no matter what you choose for what you want to do. They look great in the bushed material and will be applied from the inside so they will not get damaged by accident.

I will be shipping in about 1.5 hours from now - so get your order in shortly and they will be shipped today!


----------



## halifax1

Got mine, but I'm having trouble applying it.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
Got mine, but I'm having trouble applying it.









What's the issue? With what version?

In order to get the applique onto the thinner paper, you pull the thinner paper back over itself - slowly until all of the letters/images are cleanly off of the thicker paper.

Now, you should have all of the vinyl letting on the thinner paper and none on the thicker. Now you need to apply the thinner paper to a very clean and VERY dry surface. Once it's stuck down - run something over the backing to ensure all of the air is out and the vinyl is clinging to whatever you applied it to. Now, start pulling the thin paper backing off by pulling it back over itself once again. If a letter is not staying - just push the letter back down and pull the paper off at an even sharper angle.

*I will send someone some free appliques if they will post an installation video for members to use. The person who does this should:*

*1) Be a pro at installing decals like this*
*2) Have the ability of creating a video that clearly shows how to install our appliques*

Halifax1 - let me know if you ruined any - I will send you another.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
What's the issue? With what version?

I think I'm just ******ed, but I'm not sure of the proper way to apply it.

I'm trying the one you stated was for a MacBook, and I tried water and no water, and both times I end up having the small letters not coming off, no matter how long I work with it.


----------



## admin

Please read my response above and see if that helps.

I was able to get every one of them off cleanly and I have no patience with this type of thing. I was hoping it would be the same for everyone else.


----------



## Interpolation

A picture is worth a 1000 words, or in this case 100,000 sales.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Interpolation* 
A picture is worth a 1000 words, or in this case 90,000 sales.

The picture of the appliques is in the first post.

I am asking members to post an installation video and I will send them a free applique pack if they do so.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Please read my response above and see if that helps.

I was able to get every one of them off cleanly and I have no patience with this type of thing. I was hoping it would be the same for everyone else.

I'm trying what you said. I did not do that at all. I don't know if it's because I just woke up and was excited to see them in the mail, or what, but I'll figure it out


----------



## admin

Quote:

I'm trying what you said. I did not do that at all. I don't know if it's because I just woke up and was excited to see them in the mail, or what, but I'll figure it out








Let me know what ones you messed up and I will resend you some.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Let me know what ones you messed up and I will resend you some.


No worries bud. I'm gonna throw my extra External one up for a Freebie, but no need to resent any. I grabbed a few extras just in case I had problems









I've got my finalized video I made showing off the final product, and I'm gonna upload that for anybody that wants a quick tutorial on what I did, but it's not showing me actually doing it, as my actual video messed up.

I think Juggalo needs to record a video applying one, since he has some fantastic videos.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Any of the styles should work (small or lagre logo or flame with logo) - but I recommend getting an internal version no matter what you choose for what you want to do. They look great in the bushed material and will be applied from the inside so they will not get damaged by accident.

I will be shipping in about 1.5 hours from now - so get your order in shortly and they will be shipped today!


Okay thanks I just ordered one.


----------



## halifax1

Hey guys, here's a quick recording of what my Internal Applique looks like on my MacBook, as well as a quick "How-To" showing how I applied mine.


YouTube - Finalized Overclock.net Applique on MacBook + How To


----------



## goodolsen

Great video, thanks for that. Just waiting for my appliques to arrive now.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodolsen* 
Great video, thanks for that. Just waiting for my appliques to arrive now.

It's actually a lot easier than I assumed. After Admin replied to me, I realized that I was being a moron and wasn't thinking clearly.

I tried to explain my method in the video, but my original video showed it all perfectly.

Oh well.


----------



## Darkknight512

Are the brushed ones going to be released for external? (On my case panel) If so when?

What is the difference between "brushed logo" and "brushed flame and logo"?


----------



## admin

I hope to have "Medium, External, Brushed Logos" by next week. at the latest.

All appliques have been shipped again. One more shipment will happen later this week.


----------



## goodolsen

Mine just arrived today, thanks admin. Looks like I got 2 internal and 4 external. Now to find places to put them.


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodolsen*


Mine just arrived today, thanks admin. Looks like I got 2 internal and 4 external. Now to find places to put them.










You ordered 3 external right? Bonus!


----------



## tagurtoast

if its still open im in if its free shipping or less than 10 bucks to australia nsw 2120


----------



## lemans81

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tagurtoast*


if its still open im in if its free shipping or less than 10 bucks to australia nsw 2120


http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=appliques Go there and buy, as I understand it shipping is included.


----------



## go4life

I will buy some later


----------



## Sparhawk

Man, those brushed ones would look really good on my case... need external ones


----------



## xguntherc

That looks sweeeet on the macbook. but will look better on the back of my Chevy truck!

and to anyone wanting to do a FREEBIE. I beat you to it. I already started one the day I bought mine. (3 Days ago) already have like over 100 entries. I'm glad this many people want them. I'll probably end up giving more than 1 away.

and admin, if you'd like to send me a few more. I'll do a few more in my same Freebie thread. It's got plenty of Entrants. (although I see you guys did one as well for 25)

I see he shipped them 2 days ago. I'll go check right now if I got mine.


----------



## xguntherc

Sadness.. Not here yet. probably soon though I'm sure.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Arrived this morning







Nice fast postage to the UK

Now I've got to find places to stick the rest


----------



## gonX

Wow the brushed ones look really nice. Much better than expected.


----------



## savagebunny

What one should I get, brushed or Etched for the Top right of this Cherry Keyboard I modded?


----------



## GeforceGTS

You would have to get the etched since the brushed are currently internal only









I think the brushed look much better too, they are nice and shiny









Nice keyboard btw..


----------



## savagebunny

Just ordered some admin


----------



## Vostro

Look awesome on my MacBook!


----------



## xguntherc

OK, so I got mine in the mail today. Can't wait to sport these. Big one on back of truck, another on side of Rig. and I think I might throw a small one on the back of my G1 phone, fits perfectly.

So I got 5 small, and 4 large. I don't even remember what I bought.

The External ones are what I should use on my Truck right? right on the back window.

Also, I have good instructions for anyone wanting a little idea on how to properly install an applique.

http://www.frozencpu.com/images/prod...structions.pdf


----------



## xguntherc

Also, the ones that are backwards on the see-through wax paper are the internal ones correct? as they go on from the inside. but the ones that are right and read left to right through the wax paper are the externals..

You remove the White, thick paper pulling at a sharp angle, and then you're left with the applique on the wax paper.. you then apply the wax paper to whatever your surface is.. add pressure with squeegee, credit card. something like that, and remove the wax paper and leaving the image on it's intended surface.

Good luck guys, pics of it on my truck will be coming later tonight.


----------



## xguntherc

Beautiful.. These Look Great!

I wish I had a big, External Brushed One. but this still looks really good. I like the way it turned out.

Check out my overclock.net applique on my chevy truck.



and a little closer of a shot. I hope it doesn't rain tonight now I threw that on, but I doubt that would matter.


Booya!


----------



## admin

Posted pictures are looking great!

For anyone else who has ordered - more are being shipped tomorrow!

I should also have an update tomorrow re: the external burshed logos


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Posted pictures are looking great!

For anyone else who has ordered - more are being shipped tomorrow!

I should also have an update tomorrow re: the external burshed logos









New labeled pic when that's taken care of please.


----------



## admin

Appliques were sent out about 1 hour ago









Enjoy!


----------



## savagebunny

Thanks admin, I can't wait too put it on my keyboard


----------



## admin

Update: External Brushed and Etched Medium logos are almost done. I am told we can pick them up very early next week.

Also - 3D styrofoam "metalic" flames (1-2 feet tall) protos have been cut. I will post pictures as soon as I can pick them up


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

cant wait to see them


----------



## Lige

Payment sent.
Thanks Admin.


----------



## Anth0789

Thanks for the Appliques Admin.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Thanks for the Appliques Admin.










Ya...thanks Anth for posting your pic. I want one, or more, for my A900 but I am not sure if I need an inny or an outy.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

still no pictures of each and every one?

Could we get a post with each one identified? like...

Etched Logo Small Exterior : blah
Etched Logo Large Exterior: blah
Etched Flame wtih Logo Small Exterior: blah
.
.
.
.
Brushed Flame with Logo Large Interior: blah


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
still no pictures of each and every one?

Could we get a post with each one identified? like...

Etched Logo Small Exterior : blah
Etched Logo Large Exterior: blah
Etched Flame wtih Logo Small Exterior: blah
.
.
.
.
Brushed Flame with Logo Large Interior: blah


Each size (that we have now) is shown in the OP. The one on the very bottom left shows the brushed version (all the others are etched).

When we get our Medium Logos in, we will indeed reshoot this









FYI - appliques were just sent out again!


----------



## savagebunny

USPS mail admin?

I should get mine tomorrow maybe


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

ordered the pack because I was unsure which was which. So I just went for the whole damn bundle


----------



## admin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


USPS mail admin?

I should get mine tomorrow maybe


Canada Post / USPS


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admin*


Canada Post / USPS










Got a question, didn't realize this till today.
I don't often use Paypal, I have however paid using it but I have no money in the account. Will the payment still go through? I requested the amount of money needed to be transferred over. Will that delay the shipment?

I am good for the money, don't need to worry about that.







Just don't want to screw something up in the system.


----------



## admin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Got a question, didn't realize this till today.
I don't often use Paypal, I have however paid using it but I have no money in the account. Will the payment still go through? I requested the amount of money needed to be transferred over. Will that delay the shipment?

I am good for the money, don't need to worry about that.







Just don't want to screw something up in the system.

If you sent an "echeck" through PayPal, we can only ship once it clears (you will see it on your end through PayPal). If you sent ANY other type of payment, your order ships right away. Do you recall what you sent?


----------



## Lige

I sent it as if I had money in the Paypal system. I know that I didn't send it as an e-check.

Seems I may have done an e-check though, I don't remember selecting that option:

Funding Type:
eCheck Funding Source:
$25.00 USD - USAA Checking (Confirmed)(removedbankaccount)

To be quite honest though, I really don't know. This is part of the sole reason I don't use Paypal.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admin* 
Each size (that we have now) is shown in the OP. The one on the very bottom left shows the brushed version (all the others are etched).

When we get our Medium Logos in, we will indeed reshoot this









Nice! I would also suggest adding like a human hand in the shot so people get an idea of scale.

Also, I would most certainly make a video, but I don't have any appliques to make it with


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
I sent it as if I had money in the Paypal system. I know that I didn't send it as an e-check.

Seems I may have done an e-check though, I don't remember selecting that option:

Funding Type:
eCheck Funding Source:
$25.00 USD - USAA Checking (Confirmed)(removedbankaccount)

To be quite honest though, I really don't know. This is part of the sole reason I don't use Paypal.

When you do a payment and you don't have any money in the account, Paypal will send an echeck.
Basically, it clears whatever bank account you have on your account and it directly transfers the amount from the bank to the seller (skipping the transfer to your account).
This takes longer because it needs to clear first with the bank, but it will go through eventually (like a day or 2) if your bank account allows it.

Typically with Paypal, you'll always want funds on your account so when you need to buy something its instant and you don't have to play with all that other stuff. So like, what I do is every time I don't have funds in my account I add like $100 (if I think I'm going to need it that is) from my bank account so its always on hand.


----------



## savagebunny

Just got mine today Admin, They look Nice!

Will add pics once I add them to my keyboard later tonight

EDIT: The extra one you included was a Brushed Logo for Interior use, very nice Admin!

Note: I just used Isopropyl Alcohol to clean the surface and dried very quickly, it was a easy surface for it too stick too

So 3 Exterior
1 Interior










yay I love making crappy videos with my camera >.>


YouTube - Overclock.net Applique on my Cherry G81 Keyboard


----------



## Lige

Any news on when the next ones will be shipped out?


----------



## franz

Just some pics of my new appliques. Thanks Admin.

Exterior Applique









Interior Applique (Brushed) Very nice looking. They should make this one external too.


----------



## wierdo124

Okay so i just got some decals...a whole bunch of 'em. I never ordered any...


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Okay so i just got some decals...a whole bunch of 'em. I never ordered any...

Lol me too!!! I ordered 6 a few weeks ago, and received them last week. I get home today and I have another envelope with 10 more appliques.









Who knows maybe they will start showing up as prizes in the fold a thons.


----------



## Lige

I still havn't received mine.









Its alright, it will be solved.


----------



## Hippe Hond

Any idea when the next appliques will be shipped?
Just ordered a pack ^^.


----------



## wierdo124

Admin was last active 20min ago...


----------



## gsk3rd

Yep just ordered a pack. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Lige

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Admin was last active 20min ago...


stalker....


----------



## gsk3rd

update on shipment?


----------



## mega_option101

Just got word from admin:

We are currently out of Large Internal Appliques.

We have more on order









We will substitute with Medium Logos in the meantime (2 for 1) and will ship out Large Internals again once we get them.

Thanks!

- mega_option101


----------



## gsk3rd

Any idea when these will ship?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


stalker....


....

Last active 1 week ago at 1:16 PM


----------



## Darkknight512

I'm thinking of ordering some etched external ones. Can someone post what the difference is between etched "logo with flame" and "logo"

Edit: Nevermind

@Admin: "Etched Flame wtih Logo" -typo

Just put in my order for 3 Large external logos.


----------



## Valicious

What's the difference between external and internal? What kind of locations are appropriate for each?
I'm thinking of sticking one or two to my wheelchair, and I don't want to do the wrong kind. I'm pretty brutal with my chair, so I wouldn't want them to rub off. (I was thinking the back of the batteries or along the frame on the side, or both







)
Are the ones in the pack brushed/interior or etched/exterior?


----------



## mega_option101

Brushed = Internal

Etched = External


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Brushed = Internal

Etched = External











i also think that the internal ones the face of it is sticky to stick on the inside of glass, if you were to use it externally it would be backwards would it not?
while the external ones the back is sticky so that if you apply it on the outside of something its not flipped backwards while if you wanted to apply it to the inside of a window it would appear backwards.


----------



## gsk3rd

Got'em in the mail yesterday! sweet life! time to go paint the town with these. lol!


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsk3rd*


Got'em in the mail yesterday! sweet life! time to go paint the town with these. lol!


Nice, if he just sent them out 3 days ago I should get them by Friday


----------



## esocid

Bumping this for anyone who hasn't seen this thread. Just ordered a set of small interior ones for my Cosmos window side panel. I was wondering where people were getting these







.


----------



## Darkknight512

Just got mine in the mail

Ordered 3 Large Logo External's

Got 3 Large Logo External's, 2 Large Logo Internals (The internals look like they are etched not brushed, beta's?) and 1 Large Flame/Logo External

Thanks!


----------



## kidrem

I just got mine today!

I ordered 3 small internals.

And see what I got?!








Only 2 small internals, but WOW! got some awesome extras! And I'm so glad because the large internal fits way better on my water cooled Rocketfish!
Thanks OCN
















[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]
And a small one for the LAN rig! Man, they look so cool. They really finish off a nice build.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Just got mine in the mail

Ordered 3 Large Logo External's

Got 3 Large Logo External's, 2 Large Logo Internals (The internals look like they are etched not brushed, beta's?) and 1 Large Flame/Logo External

Thanks!

































Was about to do the same with the ones I got from the Random draw winners.
But I got one internal and one external and it so happens that the external one didn't end up as I'd hoped because the letters got stuck to the wrong side of the paper and some fell off...
And so I'm left with an internal mini sticker that I have no use for


----------



## Nhb93

I think I need to grab one to put on one of the bay drives of my HAF 932. Would the Small Etched Logo one be exactly what I need?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nhb93* 
I think I need to grab one to put on one of the bay drives of my HAF 932. Would the Small Etched Logo one be exactly what I need?

That would indeed be what you are looking for


----------



## Feuer unten

yeah i ordered mine on 12/16 and still nothing. maybe i just missed a shipment


----------



## kremtok

Why am I always the guy who asks the most ******ed questions?

What's the difference between a sticker and an 'applique?'


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
Why am I always the guy who asks the most ******ed questions?

What's the difference between a sticker and an 'applique?'

Cooler name.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Cooler name.

Really? That's it? An 'applique' is just an overclocked sticker, then? Works for me; ordering now!


----------



## kremtok

Link to lanyard photos is broken in the storefront, by the way!


----------



## StretchNuts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kremtok* 
Why am I always the guy who asks the most ******ed questions?

What's the difference between a sticker and an 'applique?'


Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Cooler name.

actually a "Sticker" is a paper backed picture, and an "applique" is a design cut or printed out of vinyl.


----------



## PathogenX




----------



## FieryCoD

OMG!

I totally forgot that I had appliques and forgot to mention it here.

So thank you mega_option_101 alot for the appliques and admin! I got them in a yellow envelope and I applied one on my computer case.

I'll post a CLEAR video on how to install an applique onto a MacBook, inspired by halifax1.


----------



## kremtok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StretchNuts* 
actually a "Sticker" is a paper backed picture, and an "applique" is a design cut or printed out of vinyl.









Ah, that's a fine distinction, but it makes sense.

I also would have accepted:
Lisa Frank sells stickers
OCN sells appliques

Thanks to you both!


----------



## Feuer unten

just got mine, soo sexy


----------



## JaK1216

I saw someone had the brushed big flame logo on their case which package is that included with?


----------



## Monkey92

So if I wanted to apply one of these to the acrylic window on my case (on the inside), would I get the internal one? Just making sure...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkey92*


So if I wanted to apply one of these to the acrylic window on my case (on the inside), would I get the internal one? Just making sure...


Yes, if you are applying it to the inside of a window you want an internal one.


----------



## Monkey92

Just got it and installed, looks amazing







. I will take pics tomorrow.

Thanks Admin!


----------



## ShortySmalls

i just ordered my self one of the external ones for my new case. its gona be sweet


----------



## jetplane48

Anyone know how much i can get an OCN lanyard? <3 the look of 'em!


----------



## Javamaniac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetplane48*


Anyone know how much i can get an OCN lanyard? <3 the look of 'em!


its there, in the store.. i think it was $6.00 when i ordered mine 2 nights ago!


----------



## Polska

Thanks OCN, just got mine in the mail! First one went on without a hitch. Now where to put the rest....tough decision.


----------



## AIpha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Thanks OCN, just got mine in the mail! First one went on without a hitch. Now where to put the rest....tough decision.

http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=814&pictureid=14590[/IMG ]

[IMG]http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=814&pictureid=14591[/IMG ]

[IMG]http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=814&pictureid=14592

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
Looks awesome![IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/applaud.gif

What's the difference between the lanyards? I'm just wanting something for keys. Also, are there any Lanyard/Applique combo deals?


----------



## godofdeath

uh which one is the etched logo and etched flame with logo?

basically which one is the one with the words underneath the flame and which one is the one with the words next to the flame


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

The 'flame with logo' is the ones with the larger flame above "overclock.net the pursuit of performance" and the 'logo' is just "overclock.net pursuit of performance" with a small flame beside it.

Hope thats what you were looking for


----------



## godofdeath

ahh ok thx

there should be arrows in the pics for ppl like me stating what is what


----------



## qUAan

where can i get these?


----------



## smartasien

???
its right in the first post.

u gotta buy it from the store
http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## BigMak911

...So I'm mildly ******ed and used the default ShipTo paypal address -- which is not the right one. Any way to fix that? I'll PM Admin too... hopefully he'll see it before it ships.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigMak911* 
...So I'm mildly ******ed and used the default ShipTo paypal address -- which is not the right one. Any way to fix that? I'll PM Admin too... hopefully he'll see it before it ships.

It's much better if you email admin instead, so he can fix it ASAP:

[email protected]


----------



## BigMak911

Thanks gonX!


----------



## KOBALT

oooooooh..... gonna snag me some of these for my ride


----------



## inv

Is there an alternate method of payment (Google Checkout)? Paypal is not viable for me at the moment


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *inv*


Is there an alternate method of payment (Google Checkout)? Paypal is not viable for me at the moment










I think paying with money orders was possible once - *Chipp* might be able to tell you that.


----------



## godofdeath

um can you post a picture of all the different ends for the lanyards?
is the supplied picture one the one for the usb? where it is unclippable and stuff


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *godofdeath*


um can you post a picture of all the different ends for the lanyards?
is the supplied picture one the one for the usb? where it is unclippable and stuff


Hope this is what you were looking for.
http://www.overclock.net/7439230-post32.html


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Hope this is what you were looking for.
http://www.overclock.net/7439230-post32.html


cool thanks i need to get me the usb one


----------



## Matthew_Rocz

i Havnt got my sticker yet...


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matthew_Rocz*


i Havnt got my sticker yet...


To provide free shipping for everyone, they ship them in bulk once a week only. You'll get them. Just ordered a 3 pack for my ride...WOOT!


----------



## KOBALT

Excellent quality. The pictures don't show the brushed chrome look. Real sleek. Very high quality. Super easy installation. Only 2 minutes each. Looks great on my ride. Thanks OCN!


----------



## drufause

Are the stickers available to order. I cant seem to find them at the recomended link. http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause;12958408*
> Are the stickers available to order. I cant seem to find them at the recomended link. http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=ocnstore


From the site:
Quote:


> All appliques are currently low on stock. New orders for appliques are on hold!


----------



## samuals

are the stickers coming back any time soon? just sen then and now i want them lol


----------



## weesteev

Any idea when these will be back in stock, especially interested in the external appliqués!


----------



## jgweb2000

Any idea if these will ever be in stock? I just bought my first car and drove it off the lot, and an OCN applique is the only thing I want to stick on it.


----------



## LTC

Could really use these for my next lan box I'm building


----------



## Tator Tot

We are doing our best to get these back in stock, when they are we will let you know.


----------



## arekieh

still nothing?


----------



## Deeeebs

Any chance of doing a special run of Syrillian's Ribbon on the top of the page as an applique? I would be honored to put one on a few of my folding machines.


----------



## Deeeebs

Any idea when more appliques will be made available for purchase?


----------



## omega17




----------



## starwa1ker

I want =D


----------



## jetpuck73

I need one for my new case.


----------



## arekieh

still nothing?


----------



## Chipp

Hey guys,

Unfortunately, despite our best efforts, we've not been able to get any responses from our longtime vendor for these.

As a stopgap, we've acquired our own vinyl plotter and will be making limited runs in-house. Please do let me know which appliques you'd like to see available from the selections, since we probably will not be making all of them.


----------



## arekieh

I will be your internet slave if you make me the big flame so i can put it on my laptop.

This one:


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arekieh;15494518*
> I will be your internet slave if you make me the big flame so i can put it on my laptop.


Request noted.


----------



## jgweb2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;15498149*
> Request noted.


Same picture as the post you quoted, I want the flame/ocn/tagline window sticker.

I want this on my car.


----------



## samuals

Yay















I third the flame & will there be etched ones?
Also i think that Syrillian's Ribbon would be a good idea aswell


----------



## NFL

I want the "Overclock.net Pursuit of Performance" sticker


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;15543575*
> I want the "Overclock.net Pursuit of Performance" sticker


Me to please.


----------



## Dorianime

I would Do it!









I have one on my Guitar Amp! i would post a pic but I left it at the Rehersasl spot









I would like the Brushed flame the smaller one. any or all of them


----------



## shinigamibob

I'd like the big OCN flame logo (2-3 of those) and a couple of slogan. Basically everything thats in that photo a couple posts above.


----------



## allupinya

i want one for my vw =[


----------



## starwa1ker

Definitely in for one of the flame ones =D


----------



## [email protected]

The links to these OCN window stickers aren't working? Are you still in process fixing it and selling them?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The links to these OCN window stickers aren't working? Are you still in process fixing it and selling them?


Correct. Some links may be down over the weekend as we work through to get them all updated to new content.

Like wise, appliques are still currently out of stock but we're looking to print more based on what folks want since it will be limited supply.


----------



## Zig-Zag

Dead link. New one?


----------



## Defunctronin

Any news of the OCN appliques coming back anytime soon?


----------



## svthomas

Any news on these? I too would like to order one.


----------



## EVILNOK

Been checking this thread but no news in a while. The link in the OP is dead. Is there a way to order these now or is this over for good?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Been checking this thread but no news in a while. The link in the OP is dead. Is there a way to order these now or is this over for good?


We do not, at this time, have any appliques or any vendor relationship through which to have more made.


----------



## drufause

In that case what are the legalities of a member having some made on their own using the sites logo.


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drufause*
> 
> In that case what are the legalities of a member having some made on their own using the sites logo.


i don't think it will be an issue just cant sell them for a profit


----------



## Zig-Zag

Bump Admin 10 year logo would be awesome


----------



## kaamil20

Well ,i will pm you when I want to buy it.


----------



## vilius572

I want overclock.net sticker on my rig. Where can I get it?


----------



## Axon

MOAR STICKERS!


----------

